# Burstner 747 - Water not working



## 131133 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 2002 747-2 and the water just isn't working. I have checked the power consumer unit and I have 12v leaving on the correct terminal but if I turn a tap on....nothing. With a tap on, I can't see 12v at all at the pump.

Does anybody have a wiring diagram? I would assume that the pump is grounded and when you turn a tap on, 12v is connected to the pump which then pressurises the system and the water then comes out of whatever tap is open. Is that correct?

I have emailed Burster several times now without response and also tried a couple of dealers but they don't seem to be able to help much either. - not too impressed

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I know it miight seem a daft question but have you turned the water on???


----------



## 131133 (Feb 5, 2010)

Above the door you mean?.......yes

I've checked the connector on the pump using my radio chassis as a reference. I have the following wires: Yellow, Grey, Green, Brown and White. There is no potential on any of these wires. The White wire has about 1350 ohms to earth (or my radio chassis), no potential on any wires. I've tried with the 12v and the water on on off, also tried turning the taps on.......nothing changes


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Check the 5amp fuse on the Electrobloc On the far right hand side as you look at the front of the unit. That may help also the conector block above it may have worked loose push it back in.

Hope this helps Andy


----------



## 131133 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've already checked all that. With the 12v and water switched on, there is a good 13.8v on pins 9 and 14 on block 8. The +ve on pin 9 is a purple wire that doesn't go to the pump. I really need a wiring diagram but Burstner just ignore my emails.

I may have to start editing this post to respond if that works as I think I only get 5 posts as a newbie. Otherwise, my email address is steve'dot'povey'at'yahoo'dot'com


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

is there any water in the tank?

You don't say if the taps (and water system) has ever worked Ie has this just happened

When you turn the tap on is there any noise from the pump?


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

You say you have had no response from Bürstner.
Have you tried email addresses with buerstner.com as this is the English spelling as there is no umlaut on UK keyboards.

Just a thought!!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Stonker said:


> I've already checked all that. With the 12v and water switched on, there is a good 13.8v on pins 9 and 14 on block 8. The +ve on pin 9 is a purple wire that doesn't go to the pump. I really need a wiring diagram but Burstner just ignore my emails.
> 
> I may have to start editing this post to respond if that works as I think I only get 5 posts as a newbie. Otherwise, my email address is steve'dot'povey'at'yahoo'dot'com


Do you have continuity on 12V+wires from supply pins to pump connections, also possible defective flow/pressure switch on supply side

Unlikely they will send you a wiring diagram that is usable, the one I got was for a proprietary CAD program they use and only indicates to component, no pin or position points
Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

After tring to help you in one of the posts I came back from a day out and SNAP I had the same problem.

I traced mine to the mirco switch in the surflow pump. I took the switch housing off the pump and cleaned the diaphragm out and it worked afterwards.

Now sure if this tpye of pump is the standard fitment to these vans.

Andy


----------



## dethleffshelp (Feb 14, 2010)

*water fault*

Hi Stonker,
Are you sorted yet?
If not e mail me a contact number I worked on Burstner's few years ago at a dealer net work. may be I can Help.

[email protected]


----------

